# Driving from Le Havre to Alicante



## Kimnsim (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello again, my wife and I are driving from Le Havre ferry terminal to the Alicante area at the end of July. I have been planning the journey based on the AA route planner that quotes a total driving time of 15 hours. Yesterday I spoke to a friend who regularly makes a similar journey to Mojacar and he told me that the journey actually takes 23 hours driving time which, if correct would obviously throw my plans out of the window. Does anyone have experience with this, or a similar car journey, and can you advise which figure is more reasonable? Thanks


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Kimnsim said:


> Hello again, my wife and I are driving from Le Havre ferry terminal to the Alicante area at the end of July. I have been planning the journey based on the AA route planner that quotes a total driving time of 15 hours. Yesterday I spoke to a friend who regularly makes a similar journey to Mojacar and he told me that the journey actually takes 23 hours driving time which, if correct would obviously throw my plans out of the window. Does anyone have experience with this, or a similar car journey, and can you advise which figure is more reasonable? Thanks


We have done the journey from the Tunnel to Jaén six times which may be just a little longer in distance and take two days (there is no point in getting overtired in a strange country, on strange roads) with an overnight stop just off the autoroute at Biarritz. We try to make the journey pleasurable and part of the adventure not a trial by fatigue.


----------



## Kimnsim (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, I completely agree with the idea of trying to make the journey as less of an ordeal as is possible. Can you estimate how long you were driving on each day?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Kimnsim said:


> Thanks for the reply, I completely agree with the idea of trying to make the journey as less of an ordeal as is possible. Can you estimate how long you were driving on each day?


This I took from the web ............

< If you were travelling in a mid range car that averaged 40 MPG and were paying £6.36 per gallon (1.40 per litre) for your petrol then the cost for this trip based on an estimated driving distance of 994.59 miles (1513.46 kms) , from Le Havre to Alicante for your fuel would be in the region of £158.14 .

If you were travelling in a larger vehicle that averaged 20 miles per gallon and were paying 6.36 per gallon (1.40 per litre) for your fuel then the cost for this journey from Le Havre to Alicante would be around 316.28 

If you were travelling in a super fuel efficient car that averaged 60 miles per gallon and were paying 6.36 per gallon (1.40 per litre) for your petrol or diesel then the cost for this excursion from Le Havre to Alicante would be around 105.43 .

If you averaged 55 mph, it would take around 17.1 hours to do the journey. Do bear in mind that this is based on an average speed and estimated road length of 940.62 miles which is approximately 1513.46 km . >


So add in stops for eating etc and you talking around the 20 hour mark (at least)
So as Baldy says you will need an overnight stop just before entering Spain & will have a good 9 hours on the next day.
Tolls most of the way in france now & they do add up.


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

just driven from Calais to Barcelona to get a ferry to Ibiza. I booked a hotel in Limoges for an overnight stop, I planned to stay off the toll roads as there seemed to be no rush, two legs of 8 hours according to google. I left the Uk on tuesday but due to the problems with the tunnel I had a 3 hour delay, arrived in France around 2pm and put my destination into my sat nav. 6 hrs via toll roads, 10 hours without. I didn't want to arrive at my hotel at midnight so I bit the bullet and hit the toll roads. Got to Paris at the perfect rush hour time so that killed 2 hours of my life. Finally arrived at my motel at 12pm! Glad I didn't take the long route! Day 2 was much better, got up at 8am had a rubbish breakfast and set off, cruise control set to 65mph as I was not in a rush and had solar panels on my roof and a bathtub sticking out the back, I got to Barcelona at 3.30pm. It was an easy drive. The ferry wasn't leaving until 11.30 and due to my boot being open my only choice to kill time and eat was a Mc Ds drive thru. In hindsight I think the ferry to Bilbao is a better deal. During my drive I amassed 9 hours sleep in 2 nights, the following night at my house in Ibiza I slept for 12 hours.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Kimnsim said:


> Thanks for the reply, I completely agree with the idea of trying to make the journey as less of an ordeal as is possible. Can you estimate how long you were driving on each day?


About 8 hours Calais to Biarritz and then about 6 hours Biarritz to Jaén on the second day. All mostly relaxed except for our first ever trip when it p*ssed with rain from the time we collected our hired van in Chelmsford, all during the loading (had to completely change clothes twice) through to the tunnel and all the way down to crossing the French/Spanish border when it started snowing until after we cleared the Pyrenees and its extension into Spain.

Our route through France was toll-free and if you arrange to travel on a Sunday, you will also be lorry-free but do try to get off the road before 10 pm otherwise you will be smothered with lorries galore.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Using the Michelin recommended route via Bayonne/Biarritz:
Cost €232.33 being Diesel: €136.03, Tolls: €96.30
Time 17h 13m including 14h 21m by fast roads
Distance Total 1614km including 1454 on fast roads.

We stayed at the Première Classe at Bayonne (about 500m off the A63 motorway) Better than Formule 1.


----------



## Kimnsim (Jan 15, 2014)

So it would seem to me that if Calais to Jaen totals at around 14 hours driving time then 15 hours is a reasonable estimate from La Havre to Alicante.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> About 8 hours Calais to Biarritz and then about 6 hours Biarritz to Jaén on the second day. All mostly relaxed except for our first ever trip when it p*ssed with rain from the time we collected our hired van in Chelmsford, all during the loading (had to completely change clothes twice) through to the tunnel and all the way down to crossing the French/Spanish border when it started snowing until after we cleared the Pyrenees and its extension into Spain.
> 
> Our route through France was toll-free and if you arrange to travel on a Sunday, you will also be lorry-free but do try to get off the road before 10 pm otherwise you will be smothered with lorries galore.


Michelin is showing .......64200 Biarritz – 23670 Castillo de Locubín (Jaen)

80.25 € with a Diesel vehicle 
Toll 0.00 € | Petrol 80.25 € 
Time 11h30 with 07h26 on motorways Distance 938 km with 709 km on motorways 

Favour motorways/avoid tolls.
.....................................................................


62100 Calais – 64200 Biarritz

There are 3 suggested routes 


A28 N10



A84 N10



A28 A20


Costs 88.98 € with a Diesel vehicle 
Toll 0.00 € | Petrol 88.98 € 
Time 14h41 with 06h11 on motorways Distance 1055 km with 590 km on motorways 

The above does not of course include any stops for food etc, as I came this route in April I must have missed something somewhere going by your times/costs. ?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Kimnsim said:


> So it would seem to me that if Calais to Jaen totals at around 14 hours driving time then 15 hours is a reasonable estimate from La Havre to Alicante.


2 up & putting the hammer down with a couple of big empty water bottles then yes it may be reasonable, but do you want to do a thousand miles (bit more in fact) in a day ?





76600 Le Havre – Alicante
Costs 249.36 € with a Diesel vehicle 
Toll 107.80 € | Petrol 141.56 € 
Time 17h04 with 16h16 on motorways Distance 1037 mi with 1017 mi on motorways


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

playamonte said:


> Michelin is showing .......64200 Biarritz – 23670 Castillo de Locubín (Jaen)
> 
> 80.25 € with a Diesel vehicle
> Toll 0.00 € | Petrol 80.25 €
> ...


Why are you always trying to pick fights? If you troubled to read what was posted you would realise I was quoting Le Havre to Alicante!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> About 8 hours Calais to Biarritz and then about 6 hours Biarritz to Jaén on the second day. All mostly relaxed except for our first ever trip when it p*ssed with rain from the time we collected our hired van in Chelmsford, all during the loading (had to completely change clothes twice) through to the tunnel and all the way down to crossing the French/Spanish border when it started snowing until after we cleared the Pyrenees and its extension into Spain.
> 
> Our route through France was toll-free and if you arrange to travel on a Sunday, you will also be lorry-free but do try to get off the road before 10 pm otherwise you will be smothered with lorries galore.


This is what you wrote & all that adds up to 14 hours (correct)
Now the OP is not going that far (Jaen) so the OP thinks that 15 hours to Alicante is quite (how did you say it ?) ah "all mostly relaxed"


----------



## Kimnsim (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who took the trouble to reply. I think that I might have misled you somewhat. I certainly wasn't planning to do the whole trip in one horrendous fifteen hour marathon, more looking for actual driving hours so that I could then plan adding in my own breaks and overnight stop.


----------



## 111KAB (Aug 3, 2012)

Bit late into this as just returned from my car journey - Midlands to Mallorca. Not exactly what OP requested but rather than start another post here is my 'take'. Midlands to Portsmouth > set off 8.00 am for Brittany Ferries 12.00 crossing. Made it with plenty of time to spare and the Brittany Economy should be re-named Brittany very basic. 5.5 hours of boredom with around 40 other passengers on very quiet ferry. Left Le Havre around 7.00 pm for easy drive to Evereux - smart recommended Best Western. Following day drove down to Millau (wanted to see the bridge) - no tolls and arrived after a couple of stops around 5.00pm - poor quality regional B&B. Easy no toll drive down to Barca the following day stopping off on the Costa Brava at l'Escala for a nice paella and glass of Roija. Stayed at Ibis near the port (again recommended, secure gated car park) and up early following day for early ferry to Alcudia. EXACTLY 1000 miles in a gas car so cost me 98€ in fuel.


----------



## Kimnsim (Jan 15, 2014)

We are also travelling on the Brittany Economique, it sounds like we need to take a book or a deck of cards to help pass the time. At the end of the day there has to be a reason why this ferry is 99 pounds one way at the end of July.
How did you find driving on the non toll roads through France, are they of a decent standard?


----------



## 111KAB (Aug 3, 2012)

Kimnsim said:


> We are also travelling on the Brittany Economique, it sounds like we need to take a book or a deck of cards to help pass the time. At the end of the day there has to be a reason why this ferry is 99 pounds one way at the end of July.
> How did you find driving on the non toll roads through France, are they of a decent standard?


Our crossing was £79 but we have to go on the water as car is gas so not accepted on the tunnel. Free Wi-Fi on the ferry but that is probably the best thing about it! Food not bad but probably better to take your own sandwiches/drink and as you say book/newspapers/cards. There is a movie lounge but entry price was high. We have LHD car so roads of any standard in France are easier to drive than congested UK roads. We took two whole days + a bit so took it easy and had a few stop-overs so driving on non toll roads is fine so long as you are not in a hurry however there are a few of the motorway runs which are not toll (to ease traffic around the towns) so do your research and use these if you don't want to pay tolls. From memory if you come out of le Havre and directly on the toll the cost is 10.00€ to Evereux whereas we joined at the second toll (as we had to divert for gas) - took all of 5 mins extra but the toll reduced to 5.70€ - there is a website (no doubt someone will advise) recommending toll free routes through France to Spain - worth printing up as a back-up. We use tomtom - highly recommended to reduce stress levels!


----------

